# Wilkes Barre/Kingston PA, Group ride or route suggestions?



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be in Kingston PA next weekend and I am wondering if there are any group rides in the area on Sundays? or even decent route suggestion that I can plug into my Garmin.
Mainly thinking of road, but if there is some sweet singletrack in the area I'd be down to doing that instead.
Any ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## MonsterCrosser (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner!

Around Town Bikes has a group road ride every Saturday morning with light refreshments after at the shop! Start time is 7:30 570 970 3008 shop number


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the reply.
I might be back down that way sometime this fall, so I'll keep that in mind.
Is there anything on Sundays?


----------



## MonsterCrosser (Dec 9, 2011)

Sundays? Try mtbr.com the Pa forum you might score a ride there.


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Petersen's in Blakeslee has a Sunday ride. I have yet to make it though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

